# Collision FX reviewed - and loads more in Samplecast #59



## reutunes (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello Controllers...

It's been a hectic week for me but I've somehow managed to pump out another Samplecast. This week the main review is @SoundYeti Collision FX - there's also loads of news, bargains, freebies, updates and unknown gems. Grab the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-59/ (podcast) for the extended show with more chat and audio examples.

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2ycZBDz (Paths 2 – Audio Modern)
Maximus – Cinetools
Cube – Soundiron
Eclipse – Mode Audio
Momentum – Impact Soundworks
http://bit.ly/2yiqV2h (80% OFF Guitar Bundle – Acoustic Samples)
60% OFF Syndt Synth – Klevgränd
82% OFF European Bundle – PrecisionSound
Ethereal Winds Harp – Versilian Studios
http://bit.ly/2gdVekw (Iron &amp; Rust – J Minor Music)
http://bit.ly/2kIlZPO (Collision FX – Sound Yeti)
Ozone 8 & Neutron 2 – iZotope
Sample Hero


----------



## mac (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the honest collision review. Makes a nice change from a lot of the false positives that pollute the airwaves


----------



## reutunes (Oct 14, 2017)

mac said:


> Thanks for the honest collision review. Makes a nice change from a lot of the false positives that pollute the airwaves


That's what I'm all about at The Samplecast - I always try to feature a wide range of developers, big and small, and I especially try to give honest feedback about the libraries I review. Maybe I'm a bit more fussy than most about the quality of libraries as I have a long and varied history with music-making, but I try to always be fair. Thanks for watching


----------

